# only  2 speakers working in 5.1 PC setup



## shijilt (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi , I have setup my new F&D F700UF speakers, aux is working fine.
But I bought it for 5.1 only.
I have setup 5.1 in audio setting, when I test it , only front left and front right are working.
Tried with a 5.1 channel audio file in foobar , same ,
also tried 5.1 movie , I am not getting vocal because center speaker not working.
No bass/ no rear surround etc..

3 pins are contented in the back of the pc
files have 5.1 output , foobar VUmeter shows 5.1 channel .

Running windows 10 on default windows drivers.
software tried KM player, AIMP, VLC and Foobar.
K-Lite codec is installed , 5.1 is enabled.

What should I do ?


----------



## aneek (Mar 6, 2016)

I also face the same problem. In prologic only left, center, right & Woofer works. Nothing else. I followed *forum.digit.in/audio/165432-f-d-f-6000-5-1-speaker-issue.html#post1780015 to set the 5.1 settings but not working.


----------



## Kushal1990 (Mar 6, 2016)

Assuming you have a motherboard supporting 8 channel audio,
Insert the front speakers wire into the green jack
the rear speakers wire into the blue jack and
the centre/subwoofer wire into the orange jack
Also, don't forget to configure 5.1 from control panel>hardware and sound>sound
Select your driver and set to 5.1 and test your speakers


----------

